# Linux >  Linux <==> Windovs

## matrixs

Kur var atrast progu kas linuxsā redz Win partīcijas? Un kā tādu progu war uzinstelēt Ubuntu linuxa.

----------


## AntonsK

lamjo, bl, ar shito pilna google!

kas ir win partiicija?

tui laikam domaaji ntfs vai fat
fat12, fat16, vfat (fat32) failsisteemu read / write supports ir natiivs
ntfs supports parasti nau natiivs, tb vaig kernelja moduli. google -> ntfs kernel module vai kautkaa tamliidziigi

pameegjini:
$ man mount

----------

